# Confused and need help



## troubleintn (Apr 10, 2014)

I have been married twice now, but married to my husband now for 16 years but been together for 20. I have one child from my first marriage that is 20 and we have one together that is 16. We got together when my 20 year old was 19 months old and my husband now has been the only father he knows. We don't fight much and have never fought in front of the kids. He is not a real talker when it comes to problems. He has always worked side jobs to make ends meet and I work too. He finally got a good paying job and he started going out of town last summer. He stayed gone working 7 days a week and sometimes never came home. Then all of a sudden he comes home in September and tells me he doesn't love me anymore and he is in a funk. Then leaves out back to work, but still calls me every night, day, and texts like always just never says he loves me. Our 16th anniversary came up in October and he finally apologized to me said he didn't know what was going on with him but he wanted to work things out. I thought everything was going good like when we first got together. Then all of a sudden he leaves. We told our children and they have been devasted. He just says we are taking a break. He has been gone almost a month now and the only time he talks decent to me is if we are talking about his son or bills. He is still paying the bills for the house. If I ask him anything about our relationship he gets very angry and starts hollering. I have asked him about divorce, separation, and if we are over and he gets mad and just says I don't know. He also doesn't want anyone outside our family to know anything is going on. I don't how long I can do this. I cry all the time, can't enjoy my weekends, and don't know how to function without him. All of our friends are couple friends so it is hard to not have anyone to talk to. I do have a few friends to talk to but they don't know what to say. Please tell me that this marriage sounds like it can be saved. I want it to so bad.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

How far away is his travel?

This one smells like you have been replaced. Dont ask him about it. He will lie and take it underground.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Can you check the phone records?

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------

